# new xd w/saftey for the military/police & maybe the public



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

what do you think about it yeah or neah 
me-neah saftey is comon sense for me thats why I have a xd 45acp 5" tactical all black 07'model(CA compliant 10rd mags.-"dam cali.!!!!!"):smt1099


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*soon tobe after market saftey*

http://www.springerprecision.com/


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

If it had one I woulod not buy it. That's why I like my Glock.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

I do not beleave in gun safteys my self ,I just tought I'd put the intel out there .I my self love my xd45 tactical .who need saftey just comon sense!


----------

